# difference between all the ICS leaks?



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

Is there a change log or anything documented on the difference between all these various ICS leak versions?


----------



## dautley (Jul 8, 2012)

No change logs for unofficial releases, you just have to scour the various Android forums and/or use them yourself to see what’s changed.


----------



## jhurst747 (Mar 15, 2012)

I know that 230 saw the kernel get an upgrade.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2. Running 232 currently.


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

I know that 230 broke my headphone functionality and 232 didn't

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

so far i haven't noticed any difference between (I can't remember which one i started with between 2233 and 229) and 232 myself which is why I asked the question. The only issue I'm having with both CM9 and Liquid is that when bluetooth is on I can't hear anything through the headpiece (I saw this was on the issue list of CM9 and AOKP). I haven't checked with the stock ROM to see if that happens. Also, according to ROM toolbox i'm just getting 1ghz with both.


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

skatastic said:


> so far i haven't noticed any difference between (I can't remember which one i started with between 2233 and 229) and 232 myself which is why I asked the question. The only issue I'm having with both CM9 and Liquid is that when bluetooth is on I can't hear anything through the headpiece (I saw this was on the issue list of CM9 and AOKP). I haven't checked with the stock ROM to see if that happens. Also, according to ROM toolbox i'm just getting 1ghz with both.


The bluetooth issue has been well known with the GB based ICS Roms. You would think the leaks would start clearing that out but apparently not yet. And try using SetCPU to see what it tells you it is reading in there. It takes a little bit more than just rooting and swiping a frequency selector to over clock correctly.

Hope you find some of your answers! 

Im randomly searching moto servers when i can through the days for new leaks but all im finding still is 232.
Hopefully a new one surfaces soon! Makes the whole hype and excitement greater and greater each time! :-D


----------



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

I do know that the one thing that was fixed was the long-press widget menu. You can actually see what the Widgets are now. Other than that, everything seems pretty much the same going from 230 and 232.

Sent from my ICS droid bionic using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

Bluetooth is buggy in every Motorola stock ROM on every device, from what I hear. None of them work 100%, including OTAs

DX, D2, D2G, Bionic, and the RAZR family, for example, will not play system notifications through bluetooth headphones. It's got something to do with properly identifying the output device in the mixer/device chooser, but not having the source code for Moto's libaudio and libaudiopolicy makes it darn near IMPOSSIBRU! to fix in a custom ROM. And when we DID "fix" the BT audio notification problems, it broke other things, like HDMI output via a moto HDMI cable instead of through the phone speakers


----------

